

China is Engineering Genius Babies - jellyksong
http://www.vice.com/read/chinas-taking-over-the-world-with-a-massive-genetic-engineering-program

======
aaron695
Yep the media is just starting to get on top of this. I saw another article a
month or so ago.

I first took notice when the Chinese bought out Complete Genomics last year.

The future is going to sneak up on us quicker than we think. Well some parts
anyway. The Genetics thing has been untapped before, it could explode out.

If you had the choice of raising your babies IQ not many people would chose
not too. When it hits, it'll hit quickly.

~~~
silvestrov
It will hit hard and quickly as lifting the average just a few percentage
points are going to make a big difference in how productive a society is. You
don't need to make everybody into a genius.

------
ja30278
China today reminds me of the US of the 1950s...growing fast, optimistic about
the future, and willing to create it. Contrary to sentiment on HN, they aren't
going to be drowned in their own pollution..they're going to win the future by
not being afraid of it.

